# Questions about Bretonians in 8th



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi,

I used to play Fantasy ages ago with my Bretonian Army and a few of the guys here are looking at picking up the new edition to play. Now I don't really care if they're any good or not I just want to know what sort of things I should try to get. I already have a bnuch of Knight, Errant Knights some Grail Knights, The Green Knight, Morgan Ley Fay, Leon, the Robin Hood Dude, some men at arms and some Archers. Is much of this stuff still legal? I think Robin Hood dude is out anyway. 

If I was going to build a 1000pt army Do I need much more, I'm not a fan of the flying knight dudes and I'd prefer to keep it to mounted knights unless thats not an option. 

Any advice. 

Aramoro


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

yes it's all pretty much legal bar morgan le fay leon and robin hood


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, technically it's all legal. Just use Morgan as a damsel and robin hood as a unit champion for peasant bowmen.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Get archers archers and more archers. The new eddition should be called infantry hammer. Your knights are still cool but will never be the powerhouses they used to be due to the "Stalwart" rule. Make it worse because a flank charge will not negate the rank bonus. The immune to psych that used to make Brettonian cavalry "better" than Empire is all but useless now as fear is megga nurfed. The Trebuchet is still awesome though as is the Grail Relique and the lores of magic Bretts are allowed to bring are actually usefull now. Anyway, for my input get a couple solid blocks (30-40) of men at arms and four or five units of ten archers, don't wory about volley fire it's not that great, I would rather MSU my archers ranked 5 wide. Don't bother with the skirmish "upgrade" on the archers either. Skirmishers now rank up and have a facing just like regular troops they are just spreadout more for anti warmachine protection and can fire after marching. Not that great. Also, make sure that you put a musican in every unit. The free reform is invaluble. Then keep a knight (Grail Relique!) nearby.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I've read through the 6th ed Army Book so I know whats legal (shame about Robin hood dude) I just don't know whats good or not, what do I need to have a functional army. I have mostly Knights, do I needs loads more peasants now?

Thanks for the input karlhunt

Aramoro


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Knights Errant should still be alright as they are fairly cheap, make sure you bring a lady at 4th level to help out with dispeling, you now get to add her wizard levels to dispell attempts. Remember that you will almost always need two units in a combat to break the enemy as seeing less than four ranks is uncommon. To negate the rank bonus you now have to have a unit in the flank or rear with two ranks of it's own. Also, anything you have that lowers the enemy LD or raises your own is important! Not that you ever had a choice but I reccomend a Battle Standard Bearer. Their new rules make them awesome. They esentially allow all friendlies w/in 12" to reroll failed ld checks. Questing Knights got a nice boost as great weapons are back to giving +2 strength while mounted instead of +1, though striking last even after charging is a slap in the face. Expect to get tied up in long drawn out combats. 

Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

yes protracted combats are likely but you still swamp out alot of s5 attacks then s3 attacks a turn and ranks are counted after combat now so cause enough wounds you may break units


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

and 3 units of knights is possible against a horde now whoomph dead big unit


----------

